# Rechner zusammen bauen

## pablo_supertux

Hi

der letzte Rechner, den ich mir selber zusammen gebaut hat, ist schon wieder gut 4 bis 5 Jahre alt. Seitdem habe ich mich mit der Testberichten, Hardware Vergleiche, usw. nicht mehr auseinander gesetzt, so dass ich mittlerweile keine Ahnung mehr hab, was heute denn so alles möglich ist.

Ich habe vor demnächst mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen zu bauen. Ich arbeite viel mit dem Rechner, vor allem programmiere ich viel, also mich interessiert eine schnelle CPU, die schnell beim Compilieren ist. Das System wird natürlich Gentoo sein. Ich bin kein Zocker, aber hin und wieder spiele ich schon das eine oder andere (need for speed, never winter nights), also sollte das auch nicht so schlecht sein. Vor allem will ich aber, dass Neverwinter Nights 2 flüssig läuft, das schafft mein heutiger Rechner gar nicht.

So, ich habe mir folgendes dabei gedacht:

Mainboard: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboards_Sockel_775/ASRock/4Core1333-Viiv/220183/?

Schein von den Bewertungen her ganz gut zu sein und preismäßig billig. Es scheint auch, dass es für alle Komponente Linux-Treiber gibt. Alternativ hätte ich http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboards_Sockel_775/Asus/P5QL_PRO/275943/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=Intel&l3=Sockel+775 aber da habe ich nicht nachgeschaut, ob es Linux-Treiber gibt.

CPU: [url]https://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_Sockel_775_Core_2_Quad/Intel(R)/Core_und_trade2_Quad_Prozessor_Q8400/341286/?[/url]

Hier habe ich eher blind gewählt

RAM: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_DDR2-800/A-DATA/DIMM_4_GB_DDR2-800_Kit/211481/?

Sieht von den Bewertungen auch ganz ordentlich aus, oder?

Beim letzten Rechner habe ich damals einen Enermax Netzteil mit max. 400 Watt gekauft. Bis jetzt hat das Ding super funktioniert. Kann ich diesen Netzteil weiter verwenden oder sollte ich lieber was neues kaufen? Wie kann ich herausfinden, welche Leistung ich nehmen soll? ich meine, es gibt 400, 425, 500, bis 600 Watt, usw. Wie errechne ich das beste für mich?

Bei Grafikkarten hab ich echt keinen Plan. Eigentlich bin ich Nvidia-Fan, da ich sie schon immer hatte und bis die Linux-Treiber immer funktioniert haben. Deshalb würde ich nochmal eine Nvidia Karte nehmen. Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Zocker, aber ein Spiel wie Neverwinter Nights 2 sollte schon stets flüssig laufen. Was kann man da empfehlen? Mehr als 100 Euro will ich auf keinen Fall hier ausgeben.

Was denkt ihr über die Zusammensetzung? Habt ihr bessere (auch vom Preis her) Vorschläge?

Danke

PS: der Rechner sollte schon gut 3-4 Jahre laufen, bevor ich an einen neuen denke.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi pablo_supertux,

also jetzt noch einen Rechner mit Sockel 775 zu bauen halte ich für keine gute Idee. Damit einen flotten Rechner nach heutigem Maßstab zu bauen dürfte ziemlich schwer werden. Ich kenne ja nicht Dein Budget, aber ich habe mir auch gerade einen Rechner zusammengeschraubt mit einem Core i7 860 (4 Kerne + HT ~ 8CPU) auf einem Asus P7P55 LX mit einer Nvidia von MSI. Über dir Spielefähigkeit kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nicht spiele und es nicht ausprobiert habe. Sound Netzwerk USB funktioniert alles "out of the Box", wenn man das bei Gentoo so sagen kann.

Zur Performance: Nach einer Stage 3 Installation habe ich ein "emerge -e world" gemacht. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war er damit nach ca 3h durch.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## trikolon

hi,

was hast du denn für dieses schöne maschinchen gezhalt wenn ich fragen darf?

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi,

mit Netzteil (580W), DVD-Brenner, Miditower, 4GB DDR3 RAM, OHNE HDD rund 600 Euro brutto.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## musv

Hab da nicht den vollen Einblick. 

Natürlich ist der i7 zur Zeit das Maß aller Dinge, aber natürlich spielt der auch in einer etwas höheren Preisregion. Laut Tests bei Tom's Hardware sind die Leistungsabstände zum i5 nicht so gravierend.

Wenn du eher auf den Preis achten musst, solltest du auf den  Phenom von AMD zurückgreifen. Die Leistung ist allerdings ein ganzes Stück geringer als bei den Intels, dafür der Stromverbrauch aber wesentlich höher. Im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis relativieren sich die Unterschiede wieder.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi musv,

ich will Dir da nicht widersprechen. Für mich war ausschlaggebend, daß der i7 860 der günstigste 4-Kern ist, der Hyperthreading anbietet. Ich habe darauf besonderen Wert gelegt, da ich einige Skript laufen lasse, die ich so auf 8 Kerne parallelisieren kann.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## franzf

Ich denke auch dass jetzt in einen Sockel775 zu investieren nicht die klügste aller Ideen ist. Aber die neueren Intel sind ja dermaßen schweineteuer...

Ich denke da hat AMD deutlich schönere Sachen.

Aktuell hab ich einen Rechner zusammengestelt. Komplett ~420€ (ohne Monitor).

Drinnen stecken

*) AMD Athlon2 X3 435: 62€

*) MSI 770-C45: 55€

*) 4GB Geil DDR3-1333 7-7-7-24: 72€

*) Netzteil beQuiet 300W: ~30€

*) nvidia GT220: ~54€

*) 750GB WD Caviar Green: ~50€

Ich hab nicht alles bei Alternate bestellt, Platte, Netzteil, Gehäuse und einigen Kleinkram war bei mindfactory deutlich billiger, da hab ich nochmal ~25€ rausschlagen können.

Das Ding rennt wie Sau! Wenn man Glück hat kann man sogar nen 4. Kern freischalten (nicht probiert, seh ich keinen Bedarf  :Very Happy: ), ein Rezensent hat scheinbar sogar 16MB L3-Cache freigekriegt. Damit hat man für 62€ nen 4-Kern-Phenom  :Very Happy: 

Was mich fasziniert: Das erste mal, dass Pakete schneller kompilieren als sie zum runterladen brauchen. OOo bin ich 3-4h am runterladen gewesen, nach weniger al 1h war es fertig (ich hab nicht aufgepasst, hab einfach nicht damit gerechnet dass das so schnell geht...).

Bisher ist an Spielen nur xmoto gelaufen (und wird auch nicht mehr laufen, das ist ein reiner Bürorechner), und das ging trotz Desktopeffekten (kde4) wunderbar. GraKa kann zwar vdpau, CPU packt FullHD aber ohne hochzutakten (läuft auf allen Kernen mit 800MHz), bei einer Auslastung von 30-50%. Ich freu mich schon auf vlc-1.1, da gibt es nämlich vdpau-Support  :Smile: 

Stromverbrauch ist auch wunderbar! Samt einem Samsug P2370 +5.1-Boxen braucht das Ding zwischen 100 und 110W beim Arbeiten, DVD geht er manchmal auf 120W. Dabei braucht der Monitor schon ~40W. Ich bin begeistert!

Zum Vergleich: Neuster Intel-Sockel 1366 kostet die günstigste CPU 238€ (4x2666Mhz), das ist schon mehr als die Hälfte des Gesamtpreises!

Das preiswerteste Mainboard dafür gibt es für 150€ (Alternate nur 1 Stern...), und wir sind bei ~390€. Noch ein Netzteil und wir haben den Gesamtpreis des AM3-Systems erreicht.

Wen dir der Preis egal ist, fährst vllt. echt mit Intel besser. Ansonsten ist momentan AMD eifach unschlagbar.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Quote:*   

>  PS: der Rechner sollte schon gut 3-4 Jahre laufen, bevor ich an einen neuen denke. 

 

Auch hier: USB 3.0? SATA-III? eSata? nicht vergessen bevor man sich später ärgert.

----------

## misterjack

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Beim letzten Rechner habe ich damals einen Enermax Netzteil mit max. 400 Watt gekauft.

 

Sollte locker reichen, den Gesamtbedarf kann man mit diesem Energierechner abschätzen.

Meine Empfehlung:

kein As(s)Rock, ich kenn aus Bekanntenkreis durchweg nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Ein Asus oder Gigabyte tuts auch, auf USB3.0 und SATA III sollteste achten. Auch rate ich zu AMD, da einen Phenom II X4, aber keine 125W Schleuder. Z.b. AMD Phenom II X4 945 mit 95W TDP oder AMD Phenom II X4 905e mit 65W. Als Graka reicht auch eine 9800GT, die ist potent genug zum zocken und preislich günstig. Die 200er Serie bringt keinen nennenswerten Vorteil. Falls du auch Festplatten brauchst, kann ich da nur uneingeschränkt Western Digital empfehlen.

Achja, eSata ist durch USB 3.0 eher nachrangig, aber kann man ganz einfach mit 'ner Slotblende nachrüsten, wenn man es denn braucht.

----------

## musv

Ok, wenn wir in der Anti-Empfehlungsliste sind:

SiS-Chipsatz: Hatte ich bisher 2x. Einmal war der Onboardsound digital (0 = stumm, 1 = volle Lautstärke). Beim anderen funktionierte unter Windows kein DMA-Modus und unter Linux kein AGP.

Elitegroup /PCChips: - Ist wohl das Billigste vom Billigsten überhaupt.

Trust: Hab von denen 'ne Lasermaus. Von den 9 Buttons kann ich unter Linux nur 3 + Mausrad nutzen. Antwort vom Support: "Unsere Produkte werden ausschließlich für Microsoft Windows entwickelt."

Deskstar-Festplatten: Mir sind in meinem Leben genau 2 Festplatten abgeraucht. Beides waren Hitachi Desktar

----------

## misterjack

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ok, wenn wir in der Anti-Empfehlungsliste sind:

 

Da hab ich glatt Samsung Festplatten vergessen. Da sind mir auch schon zwei abgeraucht und einer dritten gebe ich nicht mehr viel Lebenszeit. Wobei ich eine hab, die schon gut 25000h Betriebszeit auf den Buckel hat und tadellos läuft. In Zukunft kommt bei mir dennoch nur noch WD rein, da habe ich noch nie Probleme. Meinen Cousin ist einmal eine WD 150GB Raptor abgeraucht, als Ersatz hat er eine nagelneue 300GB Velicoraptor erhalten.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten. Ich war heute den ganzen Tag beschäftigt, konnte deshalb nicht antworten.

So sieht man, dass ich seit langem nicht mehr auf den Stand bin. Die Core i7 von Intel kannte ich bis jetzt gar nicht, sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber der Preis und die Energieaufnahme (135 Watt im gegensatz zu ~90 bei anderen) sind groß.

Wie franzf sagte, schon alleine CPU + Mainboard kommen auf fast 400 €, das ist mir definitiv zu viel. Bis jetzt habe ich nur Intel verwendet aber dieses Mal werde ich AMD ausprobieren.

Das MSI 770-C45 sieht gut aus, auch von den Bewertungen her bei alternate. Aber es wäre vielleicht schon sinnvoll etwas zu nehmen, was zumindest USB 3.0 unterstützt. Da habe ich etwas wesentliches teuer (aber selber Preisklasse) gefunden:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboards_Sockel_AM3/GIGABYTE/GA-770TA-UD3/388875/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=AMD&l3=Sockel+AM3

was haltet ihr davon?

Ist USB 3.0 völlig kompatibel zu USB 2.0? Heißt es, wenn ein Mainboard nur USB 3.0 Controller hat, dass ich all meine USB (2.0) Geräte weiterhin verwenden kann?

Wie es scheint, gibt es auf jeden Fall Treiber für Realtek RTL8111D (Network) und Realtek ALC888 (Audio). Wobei ich jetzt gar nicht so weiß, was dieses HD Audio sein soll. Wieso gibt es da 4 LineOut und 2 LineIn? Muss ich extra Boxen jetzt dafür kaufen? Das wäre blöd.

@misterjack: danke für den Energierechner.

Ich habe nur Samsung (S-ATA) Festplatten, bis jetzt habe ich noch nie Probleme mit ihnen gehabt, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihnen.

eine Frage habe ich noch: wie ist es bei AMD CPUs, genügt der Lüfter, der mit der CPU geliefert wird, oder muss ich mir was eigenes kaufen? Als ich den P4 kaufte, musste ich einen großen Lüfter später besorgen, weil sonst ich die CPU selbst im Idle immer bei 60 Grad hatte.

----------

## Max Steel

Sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus das Board.

USB3.0 ist vollkommen abwärtskompatibel zu USB 1.1 (falls nötig), imho.

Dieses HD Audio ist der Realtek ALC8888 Chip.

```
Say Y here to include Realtek HD-audio codec support in

snd-hda-intel driver, such as ALC880.

When the HD-audio driver is built as a module, the codec

support code is also built as another module,

snd-hda-codec-realtek.

This module is automatically loaded at probing.

Symbol: SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK [=y]

Prompt: Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

  Defined at sound/pci/hda/Kconfig:63

  Depends on: SOUND [=m] && !M68K [=M68K] && SND [=m] && SND_PCI [=y] && SND_HDA_INTEL [=m]

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Sound card support (SOUND [=m])

        -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=m])

          -> PCI sound devices (SND_PCI [=y])

            -> Intel HD Audio (SND_HDA_INTEL [=m])
```

Extra Boxen glaube ich nicht. Also es müsste der Standard Stereo Ausgang (dieser Giftgrüne) müsste weiterhin normal funktionieren. Der Rest ist nur nötig wenn du mehr haben willst, eben noch 5.1 oder 7.1 verwenden willst.

Deine Meinung zu Samsung Festplatten habe ich nichts hinzufügen ^^

Außer das sie wesentlich kühler laufen als andere Festplatten im gleichen Preissegment.

----------

## misterjack

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> eine Frage habe ich noch: wie ist es bei AMD CPUs, genügt der Lüfter, der mit der CPU geliefert wird, oder muss ich mir was eigenes kaufen? Als ich den P4 kaufte, musste ich einen großen Lüfter später besorgen, weil sonst ich die CPU selbst im Idle immer bei 60 Grad hatte.

 

Der P4 (NetBurst-Architektur) war eine komplette Fehlentwicklung, deshalb hat Intel mit den Core-Prozessoren die P6-Architektur (z.b. PII, Pentium M) weiterentwickelt, die die Hitzeprobleme des P4 nicht mehr haben. Bei AMD gibts die nicht, der mitgelieferte wird ausreichen  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Pass bitte beim RAM auf! Da gibt es teilweise erhebliche Preisschwankungen!

Wir haben gewartet und dann hier für ~72€ zugegriffen! Jetzt liegt der bei 130! Lies dir auch mal die 1-Stern-Bewertung durch  :Very Happy: 

Wenn die nen großen Kühlkörper dran haben kann es Probleme mit ausladenden Prozessorlüftern geben. Aufpassen!

Außerdem haben wir ein BlueRay-Laufwerk eingebaut, hat etwas mehr gekostet aber dafür kann man jetzt BlueRay schauen. Funktioniert mit MakeMKV absolut wunderbar ohne zu rippen. Da gingen auch nochmal >40€ drauf.

Ansonsten gibt es von Intel ja auch noch den Sockel 1156. Der i5 scheint ja auch nicht soo schlecht zu sein, i5 750 hat fast durchwegs nur positive Bewertungen. Und mit Board spart man sich gegenüber dem i7 >100€. Allerdings geht aus den Kommentaren hervor, dass die Leistung etwa auf dem Niveau eines Core 9550 (So. 775) liegt. Aber inwieweit der Sockel eine Zukunft hat und damit ein späteres Aufrüsten auf eine aktuellere CPU bietet sei dahin gestellt (weiß ich nicht).

Wegen GraKa: Gefallen hätte mir sehr die passiv gekühlte Saphire HD4670 Ultimate. Da mir aber im Moment die ATI-Treiber noch zu frickelig sind ist es doch eine nvidia geworden. Aber vllt. ist dir das ja wurscht.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

das ist meine neue Zusammensetzung:

Mainboard: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboards_Sockel_AM3/GIGABYTE/GA-770TA-UD3/388875/?

CPU: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_Sockel_AM3/AMD/Athlon_II_X4_630/364071/?

RAM: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbeitsspeicher_DDR3-1333/A-DATA/DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-1333_Kit/350942/?

GraKa: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_GeForce_9/Sparkle/SF-SX95GT1024D2-DPP_Passive/372237/?

hab generell gutes über Sparkle gehört und die Bewertungen der Sparkle Karten sind in der regel sehr gut.

Was hält ihr davon?

----------

## ScytheMan

nuja is alternate pflicht oder nur zur darstellung?

sonst lässt sich da sicher noch was einsparen, wenn du mal z.b. auf hardwareschotte schaust und dir dort ne liste machst. die haben nen tool dass dir dann den günstigsten preis berechnet.

oftmals is es günstiger bei 2-3 händlern einzukaufen als nur bei einem.

----------

## franzf

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> oftmals is es günstiger bei 2-3 händlern einzukaufen als nur bei einem.

 

Gleich mal zum Prozessor:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p620580_AMD-Athlon-II-X4-630-2-80GHz-AM3-2MB-95W-BOX.html

Fast gleich 20€ gespart.

Ansonsten: 30€ drauflegen und du hast nen Phenom X4... Keine Ahnung ob dir das was bringt.

Andersrum: Der Athlon X3 435 kostet nur 63€ (wir hatten Glück und haben einen der Phenoms erwischt  :Very Happy:  -> 4 Kerne + L3-Cache).

Der Arbeitsspeicher schaut gut aus.

----------

## pablo_supertux

nein, alternate ist nicht pflicht. Ich war gerade bei hardwareschotte und hab bemerkt, dass die CPU schon viel billiger bei mindfactory war. Bei meinen anderen Komponenten war Alternate ganz vorne bei den niedrigen Preisen dabei.

hab mir gerade das Handbuch des Mainboards runtergeladen und ist mir aufgefallen, dass der ATX_12V Input bei diesem Modell 2x4 Pins ansttat 2x2 Pins. Mein Netzteil (400Watt) hat aber nur 2x2. Wenn ich aber das richtig verstanden habe, soll das kein Problem sein:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The power connectors are compatible with power supplies with 2x2 12V and 2x10 power connectors. When using a power supply providing a 2x4 12V and a 2x12 power connector, remove the protective covers from the 12V power connector and the main power connector on the motherboard. Do not insert the power supply cables into pins under the protective covers when using a power supply providing a 2x2 12V and a 2x10 power connector
> 
> 

 

Empfohlen wird aber auch ein 500 Watt Netzteil. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass ich sowas großes brauche, oder? Amsonsten bin ich vom Handbuch recht beeindruckt, noch nie etwas so ausführlich beschrieben gesehen.

----------

## misterjack

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Empfohlen wird aber auch ein 500 Watt Netzteil. Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass ich sowas großes brauche, oder?

 

Aus Sicht des Herstellers würde ich auch höher empfehlen, bewahrt vor nervenden Kunden, die in Bezug auf verbaute Komponenten ein zu schwaches Netzteil einbauen und sich dann beschweren. Die Hauptfresser sind CPU und Grafikkarte, die bestimmen hauptsächlich, wie groß ein Netzteil sein sollte.

----------

## franzf

Ich erinner mich...

Das war ein Grund warum ich lieber zum MSI gegriffen hab. Das Gigabyte braucht (laut Alternate) Ein EPS-Netzteil. Diese sind deutlich teurer als die normalen ATX.

Da ich mich da auch zu wenig auskenn hab ich lieber auf EPS verzichtet...

Aber der Quote (sollte er aus dem Handbuch stammen) sagt eigentlich, dass du du auch mit nem ATX 2  Netzteil klarkommen solltest.

Hier hat es mit obiger Ausstattung + 300W Netzteil noch keine Probleme gegeben, also sollte bei dir auch ein 400W Netzteil funktionieren. Starke Netzteile werden meist dann fällig wenn du schwere Grafikpower einbaust, am besten gleich 2 im SLI...

Aber deine GraKa scheint doch recht sparsam zu sein (72 W max).

----------

## pablo_supertux

Naja, die Erklärung hört sich zumindest plausibel an.

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzteile_bis_600_Watt/be_quiet!/Pure_Power_L7_530W/361930/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Stromversorgung&l2=Netzteile&l3=bis+600+Watt

hat gute Bewertungung und ist bei Alternate 50 € teuer, an sich finde ich das in Ordnung. Von den ~ca 30 €, die ich bei CPU bei mindfactory spare, kann ich das Netzteil kaufen.

//edit: Die quote stammt per Copy&Paste vom Handbuch (wie gesagt, hab's runtergeladen). Mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn ich kein neues Netzteil kaufen muss, aber anderseits will ich kein nachträglich nicht nochmal etwas bestellen müssen, wieder zusammen bauen, usw, da geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.

Angenommen würde ich an meinen System zu Hause nur das Netzteil wechseln, sagen wir mal mit einem 500 Watt wechseln. Das heißt nur, dass das Netzteil bis 500 Watt versorgen kann, nicht aber dass es mehr verbraucht, oder (wenn sich sonst nichts geändert hat).

----------

## franzf

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> hat gute Bewertungung und ist bei Alternate 50 € teuer, an sich finde ich das in Ordnung. Von den ~ca 30 €, die ich bei CPU bei mindfactory spare, kann ich das Netzteil kaufen.

 

http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/3

Kauf das Netzteil auch bei Mindfactory und bestell zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr, da wirst du nämlich Versandkostenfrei (und das Netzteil ist auch noch 1,80€ billiger).

Ansonsten schau dich bei mindfactory auch zu ähnlichen Produkten die du dir aussuchst um. Die haben manchmal kurzfristig extreme Schnäppchenpreise. Die WD 750GB Platte war z.B. 8€ billiger bei mindfactory, die eigentlich anvisierte 500GB aber teuerer als bei alternate.

----------

## pablo_supertux

stimmt, das würde sich lohnen. Hab bei manchen  Shops gesehen, dass die Bezahlung entweder per Vorkasse oder Schnellüberweisung erfolgen kann. Was genau ist da der Unterschied?

----------

## franzf

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> stimmt, das würde sich lohnen. Hab bei manchen  Shops gesehen, dass die Bezahlung entweder per Vorkasse oder Schnellüberweisung erfolgen kann. Was genau ist da der Unterschied?

 

Vorkasse kriegst du ne Rechnung, zahlst die und sobald die den Betrag als gebucht sehen schicken die die Ware raus. Das dauert je nach Bestellaufkommen, Wochentag und Bank mal länger mal kürzer. Hier haben wir 1,5 Tage gewartet, dann kamen die Mails dass der Betrag angekommen ist.

Schnellüberweisung mach ich nimmer! Da wird man auf die Webseite eines (geprüften) Unternehmens weitergeleitet und trägt da seine Bankdaten ein und vor allem Pin und Tan. Die Bank muss aber eine Schnittstelle für Direktüberweisung anbieten.

1) Weiß man nie was denn nun wirklich mit seinen Daten geschieht. Man muss sich blind auf die Seriosität und die ganzen Prüfsiegel der dritten Partei verlasen

2) Bietet nicht jede Bank eine solche Schnittstelle an

3) Geht das auch gerne mal schief. Das kann dann heißen ganze Bestellung nochmal von vorne...

Kannst dich ja mal schlaumachen:

https://www.payment-network.com/

Und nach sofort-ueberweisung.de Erfahrungen googlen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ok, ich mach's auf die sichere Art und Weise: vorkasse. Aber in der Regel sollte ich den Betrag und Bankverbindung per E-Mail bekommen, oder? Vor kurzem musste ich fast ne Woche auf den Überweisungsträger warten, der per Post kam   :Confused: 

----------

## franzf

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Aber in der Regel sollte ich den Betrag und Bankverbindung per E-Mail bekommen, oder? Vor kurzem musste ich fast ne Woche auf den Überweisungsträger warten, der per Post kam  

 

Sowohl alternate als auch mindfactory haben nach Abschluss des Bestellvorgangs gleich (AFAIK) Betrag, Betreff und Bankverbindung angegeben, die Mail kam auch umgehend. Du kannst also auch gleich überweisen und musst nicht auf Post warten.

----------

## pablo_supertux

cool. es sind schon ein Paar Jahre her, als ich die letzte Bestellung bei Alternate gemacht habe, und meistens kaufe ich Hardware im Geschäft. Schade, dass solche Shops kein PayPal anbieten, das ist echt praktisch.

wenn es keine Einwände gegen meine letzte Konfiguration, dann würde ich heute abend (wegen der kostenlosen Lieferung bei mindfactory) das System bestellen. Von der Hardware her

 Chipsatz: AMD 770

 Audio: Realtek ALC888

 LAN: Realtek RTL8111D (Zur Not habe ich 3 weitere Intel PCI Karten)

sollte auch kein Problem sein, oder?

----------

## franzf

Sollte eigentlich nix mehr einzuwenden sein.

Der Netzwerkchip auf dem MSI 770-c45 war laut lspci ein "Realtek 8168" (AFAIR), der Treiber war der "Realtek 8169" (Ethernet 1000MBit), funktioniert tadellos.

Sound geht auch hervorragend, hab aber oss4 genommen, da ich da auf meinen integrierten Chip (nforce4 Board) sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht habe. Klappt auch mit dem Realtek-Chip anstandslos (oss-devel-9999).

Beim Arbeitsspeicher gibt es auch nix zu sagen, CL9 geht vollkommen in Ordnung, das CL7 war halt hier ein günstiges Schmankerl, was nicht unbedingt notwendig war. Den Unterschied kannst du wohl messen, spüren wirst du kaum etwas.

----------

## misterjack

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Von den ~ca 30 €, die ich bei CPU bei mindfactory spare, kann ich das Netzteil kaufen.

 

Ist rausgeschmissenes Geld bei deinem vorhandenen Netzteil, außerdem ist es eine Sünde, ein Enermax mit einem Billig-NT zu ersetzen  :Smile:  Ein Stärkeres wäre bei dir auch nicht sinnvoll, siehe auch PC-Netzteil#Wirkungsgrad.

Ich habe auch vor demnächst auch aufzurüsten, da kommt gleich eine GTX275 rein. Mein 435W-Enermax-NT reicht dafür auch locker  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> außerdem ist es eine Sünde, ein Enermax mit einem Billig-NT zu ersetzen 

 

Warum sind die beQuiet Billigteile?!?

Die Leute sind zufrieden, das neulich verbaute 300W ist nicht zu hören und hat bisher auch funktioniert. Der Wirkungsgrad ist den Angaben bei Alternate nach sogar besser als das von Enermax.

Ich hab hier in meinen Rechner damals (vor >5 Jahren) ein schweineteueres Teil eingebaut (nichtswissend), das zieht im Standby ordentliche 15-20W aus der Dose. Es ist nicht wirklich leise. Und die Anbringung der Kabel ist total unglücklich gewählt, totales steifes Gefummel.

Die beQuiet kann man denke ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen!

Ansonsten kannst du natürlich erstmal mit GigaByte in Verbindung treten, ob die Anschlüsse deines Netzteils für das MainBoard reichen. Laut dem Quote tun sie es, hab aber keine Ahnung wie dein Athlon X4 drauf reagiert.

----------

## misterjack

Ach hab nur überflogen und die 30€ aufgeschnappt. Hast schon recht, Bedarf an einem Neuen hat er trotzdem nicht. Übrigens gibts für 4 auf 8 und 20 auf 24 auch kostengünstige Adapter, die sind eh nur dafür da, um bei hohen Stromlasten die Kabel bzw Anschlüsse nicht zu überlasten. Bei der Konfiguration aber unnötig.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Von den ~ca 30 €, die ich bei CPU bei mindfactory spare, kann ich das Netzteil kaufen. 
> 
> Ist rausgeschmissenes Geld bei deinem vorhandenen Netzteil, außerdem ist es eine Sünde, ein Enermax mit einem Billig-NT zu ersetzen  Ein Stärkeres wäre bei dir auch nicht sinnvoll, siehe auch PC-Netzteil#Wirkungsgrad.
> 
> 

 

Im Handbuch steht ja

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The power connectors are compatible with power supplies with 2x2 12V and 2x10 power connectors. When using a power supply providing a 2x4 12V and a 2x12 power connector, remove the protective covers from the 12V power connector and the main power connector on the motherboard. Do not insert the power supply cables into pins under the protective covers when using a power supply providing a 2x2 12V and a 2x10 power connector
> 
> 

 

hab gerade die Pinbelegung gecheckt, und von der Form her würde es sogar passen. Dann werde ich kein neues Netzteil kaufen.

@all: danke für Beratung   :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

Ich wollte noch sagen:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p635736_GA-770TA-UD3-AMD770-AM3-ATX.html

Das ist doch dein Board, oder?

Ist momentan im Sonderangebot  :Wink: 

Dann bliebe eigentlich nur noch der RAM und die GraKa die du über alternate ordern willst, oder?

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p439688_512MB-Sparkle-GeForce-9500GT-GDDR2-PCIe.html

Sind wieder 8€ weniger...

Und der RAM ist meiner Erfahrung nach bei Alternate preiswerter, kannst aber trotzdem mal durchschauen, ob was dabei ist.

Dann kannst du dir vllt. am Ende die zusätzlichen Gebühren für Alternate sparen.

Oder kommt sonst noch was dazu? Festplatten? Gehäuse?

----------

## pablo_supertux

gerade habe ich ein Account bei mindfactory erstellt und mir kam der Gedanke, gleich alles zu bestellen, zumal alles billiger ist (bis auf die CPU nur 2 bis 3 €). Der gleiche RAM habe ich bei mindfactory nicht gefunden, also werde ich was suchen, und wenn nicht, dann kann ich das bei Alternate kaufen.

Das ist alles, was ich bestelle werden, denn Festplatten, Laufwerke, usw. übernehme ich von meinem jetzigen Rechner. Nur ein neues Gehäuse (das darf schon ein billiges sein  :Wink:  )  kommt dazu, denn mein altes ist schon ziemlich alt und hat mind. 10 Jahre auf den Buckel.

//edit: bei den Gehäusen: bis auf die Große, gibt es weitere Unterschiede zwischen mid- und bigtower? Bessere Lüftung beim bigtower vielleicht? Mir hat es https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Big_Tower/A+case/Seenium/325616/? gefallen, weil das Netzteil unten kommt, und es angeblich eine bessere Belüftung hat. Stimmt das?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: die CPU, die ich will, gehört (laut wikipedia) zur AMD K10 Generation, also AMD64-Mikroarchitektur. Handelt es sich um einen reinen 64-Bit Prozessor oder kann ich auch 32-Bit Linux + Windows laufen lassen?

Wenn ich eine stage3 Datei dafür runterlade, dann welche? x86/current-stage3/stage3-i686-20100119.tar.bz2 (für 32-Bit System)

Für 64-Bit System wäre dann welche? amd64/current-stage3/stage3-amd64-20100121.tar.bz2???

----------

## misterjack

Da du ja schon in der Wikipedia warst: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64  :Smile:  Wenn du 32bit möchtest, nimmst du x86 ansonsten das andere.

----------

## franzf

Big Tower können auch mal schwerer sein  :Wink: 

Die A+Case scheinen ganz gut zu sein, bei uns war bis kurz vor Torschluss das Curbic (Midi-Tower).

Dann gabs aber (mal wieder und immernoch) ein Sharkoon Rebel9 Eco bei Mindfactory (32,51€).

Das Ding kostet wenig (Achtung, ist ohne Gehäuselüfter -> + beQuiet Silent Wing 120er 45€), hat viel Platz und schaut gut aus.

Die Power-LED ist wirklich etwas arg hell.

Aber Gehäuse sollte jetzt eigentlich nicht so schlimm sein. 1x zusammenbauen, lange Zeit Ruhe haben. Wenn nicht gerade in den Kommentaren steht "Notarzt musste kommen weil überall scharfe Kanten" oder "Um eine neue Festplatte einzubauen muss man erst den Rechner lerräumen" oder "Gehäuse verstärkt selbst das leiseste Laufwerk ins unerträgliche" kann man eigentlich kaum was falsch machen  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Mist, wollte grade bestellen, hab aber gemerkt, dass ich mich bei der Postleitzahl vertippt habe. Beim Versuch diese zu ändern bekam ich: "Die Änderung wird von einem Mitarbeiter vor Ort getan, bitte haben Sie Geduld". Das ist prima, wenn ich aufs kostenlose Gratis Versand warten will, dann muss ich erst Dienstag bestellen   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## franzf

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Mist, wollte grade bestellen, hab aber gemerkt, dass ich mich bei der Postleitzahl vertippt habe. Beim Versuch diese zu ändern bekam ich: "Die Änderung wird von einem Mitarbeiter vor Ort getan, bitte haben Sie Geduld". Das ist prima, wenn ich aufs kostenlose Gratis Versand warten will, dann muss ich erst Dienstag bestellen  

 

Tststs  :Very Happy: 

Wenn du heute deinen Mutigen Tag hast bestell einfach! Dass die Überweisung gebucht wird dauert wahrscheinlich eh bis Dienstag, das sollte genügend Zeit sein, dass die die Postleitzahl korrigieren. Paketschein sollte ja erst vor Versand gedruckt werden.

Außerdem sind die Leute bei der Post nicht doof, die haben mir auch schon Posst mit falscher oder gar OHNE Postleitzahl zugestellt  :Very Happy: 

Aber das ist ein Experiment mit ungewissem Ausgang ("undefined behaviour" würde der Programmierer sagen), wenn du am Ende nicht doch mit hohen zusätzlichen Gebühren dastehen willst, wart bis die Bestätigung der PLZ-Änderung angekommen ist.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du heute deinen Mutigen Tag hast bestell einfach! Dass die Überweisung gebucht wird dauert wahrscheinlich eh bis Dienstag, das sollte genügend Zeit sein, dass die die Postleitzahl korrigieren. Paketschein sollte ja erst vor Versand gedruckt werden.
> 
> 

 

ich zahle über PayPal und da erfolgt die Zahlung sofort.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem sind die Leute bei der Post nicht doof, die haben mir auch schon Posst mit falscher oder gar OHNE Postleitzahl zugestellt 
> 
> Aber das ist ein Experiment mit ungewissem Ausgang ("undefined behaviour" würde der Programmierer sagen), wenn du am Ende nicht doch mit hohen zusätzlichen Gebühren dastehen willst, wart bis die Bestätigung der PLZ-Änderung angekommen ist.

 

sicher, aber beim "undefined behaviour" will ich nichts auf Spiel setzen.

----------

